# Shoreline Retriever Club Licensed Field Trial 9/12-14/2014



## Bob Walton (Jan 1, 2007)

Just a reminder ,The Shoreline trial closes tonight on Entry Express at 11:59 P.M. CST.


----------



## Bob Walton (Jan 1, 2007)

Please keep off the alfalfa field , on your left after passing through the stone wall behind Dr. Dean's house.Do not drive on it and don't air dogs on it. Please drive slowly on the property especially by the house and animal pens.


----------



## Bob Walton (Jan 1, 2007)

Open will be starting on the "Hickey Farm(field on top of the hill with the stone walls), Derby will be starting on the hay field beyond the "Tech" pond.


----------



## Bob Walton (Jan 1, 2007)

Open ,to run land blind at "Hickey Farm"field. Amat. to run land marks in field behind Dr. Dean's house ,ual. to run land marks at West Thompson Lake.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

OPEN CALLBACKS TO LANDBLIND: (44 dogs) 1,2,4,5,6,8,9,10,12,13,15,17,20,21,22,23,26,29,34,35,37,38,39,41,43,45,46,47,48,51,52,53,54,59,60,61,62,64,65,67,68,69,70,71


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

DERBY PLACEMENTS
1. 2-Dash. O/H Tara Yohan
2. 15-Mesa. O/H James Smith
3. 7-Phideaux. O-William Clinton Raspberry III. H-Patti Roberts
4. 9-Chance. O-Chris Cornell. H-Mark Mosher
RJ. 6-Dash. O/H-Bill Brownstein
JAMS:
3-Max. O-Kurt Opel. H-Patti Roberts
10-Sally. O-Jonathan Shepherd. H-Patti Roberts
11-Perfect. O-June Cawood. H-Lois Munroe
18-Bonus. O/H-Ann Steer

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL!


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Way to go Doc!!!! Derby 2nd!!!


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

OPEN Callbacks to 3rd: (28 dogs) 4,5,6,8,9,10,15,17,21,22,23,26,35,37,38,45,48,51,52,54,61,62,64,65,
67,68,69,70


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

AMATEUR CALLBACKS to 2nd Series: (34 dogs) 1,2,5,6,10,11,12,16,22,23,24,25,26,28,30,31,32,33,34,36,37,38,39,40,41,42,44,45,46,48,49,50,51,52


----------



## montanna 1 (Sep 28, 2010)

labmommadeb said:


> OPEN Callbacks to 3rd: (28 dogs) 4,5,6,8,9,10,15,17,21,22,23,26,35,37,38,45,48,51,52,54,61,62,64,65,
> 67,68,69,70


 ANY news on Open 3rd series results.


----------



## CRFTC News (Mar 20, 2011)

*Open Callbacks to Water Series*

17 Dogs: 5,8,9,10,15,26,35,37,45,48,52,54,61,64,65,68,69

Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Qual 4th will be at West Thompson


----------



## Bob Walton (Jan 1, 2007)

Amat. callbacks to waterblind 2,10,11,12,16,22,30,31,34,36,37,38,39,42,45,46,48,49,50,51,52 21dogs. Amat.waterblind at wood duck pond. Open at Goose pond (tech pond)


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

JKOttman said:


> Qual 4th will be at West Thompson


Does anyone have the Q call backs 

Thanks,
Freya


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Congratulations to Martha Russell and Tubb on their Am win!


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Woohoo!! Big congrats to Martha and Tubb! The pups say "way to go dad!"


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Congrats to Judy on the 2nd in the Am with Sebec and Heather on 4th with Moses!


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

golden pom-poms for Judy and Sebec!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

lbbuckler said:


> Way to go Doc!!!! Derby 2nd!!!


Awesome...so good to see Jim back, one of the best amateurs..  

Judy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Here you again, Tara!!!!   

Congratulations!

Judy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

...and from the State of Maine, Derby 4th, #9, Chance, his owner, Chris Cornell and handler Mark Mosher...Congratulations!! 

Nice ride home, Chris??  

Judy (..and Thank You, Chris Videtto!!)


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Sue Kiefer said:


> golden pom-poms for Judy and Sebec!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Have a nice day, Sue  

Thanks for the "pom-poms" and the pup!

Judy


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Good for you Judy!!! Sebec is a nice, nice dog and a hell of a marker. That's a ribbon you'll cherish.

M

Two thumbs up for Doc Jim too. Good to see you back in the saddle. Wish I could have been at Shoreline!!


----------



## Bob Walton (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks to all that made for another sucessful event for Shoreline. Thanks to Dr. Dean for the use of his property and his support of the retriever games. To all our judges , who setup quality tests , and were so easy to work with . To Celeste Estevez ,our secretary and Joe Kuczynski , our Chief marshal and Pete Plourde, our club president for all their hard work. To all our bird throwers and to Mark Mosher for lining up throwers from Maine , we could not hold a trial without your help.A special thanks to our hunt test members and members who did not have dogs entered but came up to do lunches, marshal , throw , gun and do whatever is needed to support our club , taking time away from their own dogs and family.
Bob Walton , SRC 2014 chairman


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Sorry this is late... BUT. ..

OH Hell Yeah Judy and Sebec on the Amateur 2nd!!! Judy I am MORE than happy for you and Sebec. What a nice dog!! All your hard work and persevernce has paid off. Go get some more colors Judy.

Barb


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Thank you very much, Barb....  .. great to find your post here!

Judy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Thank you, Miriam. Hope all is good with, Finn and good luck with your new Golden Retriever puppy as well. 

Judy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Chris Videtto said:


> Congrats to Judy on the 2nd in the Am with Sebec and Heather on 4th with Moses!


Thank you, Chris...and I agree, Heather did such a great job with Moses!

Judy


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Congrats. Judy and Sebec. WOW!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Beverly Burns said:


> Congrats. Judy and Sebec. WOW!


Thank you, Bev


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Beverly Burns said:


> Congrats. Judy and Sebec. WOW!


What Bev said! Way to go Judy and Sebec!!!


----------



## zatoan (Sep 25, 2014)

Woohoo!! Big congrats to Martha and Tubb! The pups say "way to go dad!" :smile:


----------

